# What is Improvement?



## Zeke351 (Feb 9, 2010)

Good Afternoon All,

Looking for some insight:

About 6 weeks ago I found out my W was having a EA on Facebook. I confronted her, she tells me she loves me but isn't in love with me anymore and doesn't know if the feelings will come back. She wants to try to work on our marriage. She has no more contact with the guy on Facebook at all. We start counseling in a week.

Fast forward to now. I have been working on the things I know were wrong that I can do, taking care of more responsibilities around the house, talking more, sharing more, being more involved all around. The tension in the house has gone down a ton so the emotional roller coaster has leveled off a bit. We talk a lot more and are having some fun together as a couple. 

She still is having trouble telling me clearly what was lacking for her emotional needs other then what I mentioned above. Hopefully our counseling can bring that into focus a little more.

So I guess in a typical "Guy" question: what signs do I look for to gauge if we are making progress or not? I realize there are no hard/fast rules or indicators. If I ask her, she tells me she thinks we are doing better but she is not sure! Causing me to pull out some of the few remaining hairs in my head! LOL

I realize we didn't get into this spot overnight and it won't get fixed overnight. I am just looking for some experienced input to know the best way to proceed.

Thank You,

Zeke351


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

Without knowing the details, all I can say is that a woman wants to feel like you are the person she'd rather spend time with over anyone else. You two need to laugh together. You need to really enjoy your time together. If you used to, get back there in your memory. What was it like? How did you act? If you never did, then I don't know what you can do.


----------

